# FloraKleen Flush



## bejohnst (Apr 15, 2007)

Do you have to use fresh water only with the florakleen or do I add it to my normal nute solution? Thanks.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 15, 2007)

bejohnst said:
			
		

> Do you have to use fresh water only with the florakleen or do I add it to my normal nute solution? Thanks.


From General Hydroponics website:

***
How do I use FloraKleen?
Add FloraKleen to fresh water in the hydroponic nutrient reservoir and run the system for one hour.  For soil and soil-less applications, mix in a separate container and pour through the media, making sure that half the solution runs out the bottom of the media container. 
***


----------



## bejohnst (Apr 15, 2007)

thanks stoney, i just got a bit confused by something I read on the bottle.


----------

